# Blossom



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Well this is a little ahead of schedule, but I thought I'd make a thread anyway, as I'm pretty excited  

Tomorrow morning I'm off to Coventry to pick up a 10 week old female, whom we've already named Blossom  I'll get a proper picture of her soon enough, but for the time being, here's the pic that the breeder sent me :









She's the one on the left, making a bid for freedom (or some food she's spied in the corner) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Aw she's very cute and that's realy exciting


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

So I got home with Blossom about an hour ago  She's way smaller than I was expecting, has what appear to be ruby -rather than red - eyes, and my god is she tame! She's still sceptical of me, but from the first moment I held her I saw what difference regular handling from birth makes. She's fast, no doubt, but not in a blind panic kind of way.

On the train home she decided to make a nest in her carrier - then promptly fell asleep in it  she was a little grumpy when I woke her up:









When I got home, I introduced her to her temporary home - our quarantine cage. The breeder told me she was the greedy guts of the pack, and I must say, I think I can see why.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Aww! She is sooo cute! I love that color, it always reminds me of my dearly departed boy Ratsby. Hopefully your other girls will get along with her well when the time comes to introduce them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

The big girls know someone new is here


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Aww congrats! Looks just like my Sophie


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh my what a beauty! She sounds like a lovely girl already! Congrats!


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Sleeping off a hectic day  









And is it just me, or does she look weirdly... Gerbil-like? Almost has a roborovski hamster face 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So so cute, her face looks just like my Nirvash's face! She sounds like a pip! I love it!


----------



## tanya (May 4, 2013)

What a cute roly-poly little gal!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Very beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

She looks beautiful, I hope that introductions go well for her sake, otherwise you're going to wind up with 2 groups of 2 like me haha! Best of luck. Glad you took my advice on the finaCARD btw, how're you finding it? I recently switched to a Hemp-based bedding called Aubiose.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats on Blossom! What a sweety!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

After all of yesterday's excitement, this is how Blossom is spending today 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

She is just precious! I want a fawn rattie so bad!


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Jackie said:


> She is just precious! I want a fawn rattie so bad!


Is that what colour she is? I'll admit I'm terrible with rat markings/colours - Hooded, capped, self, black, white are fine, but anything other than the obvious and I start to struggle


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

alexn said:


> Is that what colour she is? I'll admit I'm terrible with rat markings/colours - Hooded, capped, self, black, white are fine, but anything other than the obvious and I start to struggle


 I would say she looks a lot more like a champagne, Fawn colours are much more "rich" in yellow and orange colours.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Champagne is one a few people have suggested 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

alexn said:


> Champagne is one a few people have suggested
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Yupp  Champagne is one of my favorite colours, not quite white but not quite beige, just a lovely in between .


----------

